# Miami, FL #A1123117 Natally F, 1yr B/T, Miami Dade



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Yet another beauty down in Miami.....check out those ears!!! What an adorable girl.

Natally ID# A1123117










NATALLY - ID#A1123117

My name is NATALLY. 

I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 05, 2009.

This information is 6 hours old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1123117


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

she is so beautiful.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

From my shelter contact today.

Natally is no longer on the adoption floor due to a bite incident with a worker. She could still go to rescue.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Any idea on the nature of the bite incident?? Poor thing looks scared in her pic...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't have the specifics. It was a handler/kennel helper etc. It's not surprising since the chaos of the shelter and untrained kennel help will stress any dog.

She's still listed...so that's encouraging.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Natally...Petharbor isn't working at the moment...keep getting an error message...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

If someone wants her in the Northeast I have a transporter who can pull in Miami on Thursday and bring her this way - her services are very reasonable.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw this girl, she is very friendly with people and other dogs. my 11 year old sister played with her, so good with kids of that age as well

there is a HORRIBLE cold front going through miami and the kennels is VERY ventilated and connected outdoors because usuallly heat is a problem.. 
so the dogs are cold. have no blankets, ect.. and most are just huddled together for heat. I can only imagine how cold it must be for them at night on that concrete. 

SHE IS VERY PRETTY, but very skinny and her coat went from being in GREAT SHAPE, to not so good. but with some TLC i know she could be back to her pretty self as she was when she came in 

PLEASE PLEASE if ANYONE wants her, SHE WOULD MAKE A GREAT PET! the only thing im not sure about is her with cats but with people, dogs and kids, SHES GREAT


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh i just read about the bite incident. i could be talking about the wrong GSD (there are so many at the shelter) the one im talking about was for adoption and was market "VERY FRIENDLY" so it was probably not nat


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just found out that "a GSD rescue has a hold on her"

Is there a rescue out there that can confirm that???
My contact is off until Tuesday....

Also, clarification on the bite incident......dog nipped a little girl's hand who put it in the cage....accident....NOT A BITE!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VSnapBump for Natally...Petharbor isn't working at the moment...keep getting an error message...


That happens when they update the site. 
Someone is over their PM limit.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

If no one takes her tomorrow then she will die.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CampPappyJust found out that "a GSD rescue has a hold on her"
> 
> Is there a rescue out there that can confirm that???
> My contact is off until Tuesday....
> ...


Any update?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

The puiller I know needs someone to speak up for this girl. She knows tomorrow is her last day.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just spoke to my shelter contact. *Natally is being adopted and will go to her new home tomorrow.*I will check with her tomorrow to get an update on the other GSDs there...


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

